# Hallo  ich bin neu hier.



## Rene123 (30. Aug. 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin der Neue hier und  immer auf der Suche nach Tricks und Kniffe aus der Keksdose. Aber auch Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik nehme ich an. 

Hier einige Bilder von unserem Teich, es sind „nur“ Goldfische drin, ab und an kommt eine __ Ringelnatter zu Besuch. __ Molche und __ Libellen gehören ebenfalls zum Sortiment. Was wir gern nicht hätten, sind diese hässlichen Erdkröten.
Die Teichgröße steht im Profil. Er ist über 1,20 m tief. Der Filter ist Marke Eigenbau aus einem Maischefass mit einer Pumpe von Heiss... und gefüllt mit Schaumstoff und Filterwatte.


----------



## Dr.J (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo Rene,

Herzlich willkommen bei uns in der Keksdose, äh im Forum. Hier wirst du bestimmt einige Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen. Viel Spass noch.

By the way: Schöner Teich


----------



## Charly (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Find den Teich auch sehr schön.. aber welche Tiere er anzieht,das hat man leider nicht zu bestimmen. Eine Freundin von mir jammert auch über ihre *tretminen* sprich Erdkröten. haste die denn schon? Oder nur Bedenken, dass sie kommen könnten? 
Alles Gute !!
Charly


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo René,

auch von mir noch: Willkommen on Board!
Endlich mal wieder ein Neuer aus unserer "Ecke" *freu*

Was habt Ihr denn gegen Erdkröten? Sind doch eigentlich recht nützliche Tiere.... und denkt immer daran: 
In jeder Kröte/Frosch könnte ein Prinz vielleicht auch eine Prinzessin stecken.   

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und hier bei uns!


----------



## Rene123 (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo

Danke euch allen!

@Charly

Die __ Kröten fühlen sich richtig wohl bei uns, dieses Jahr haben wir sogar richtig viel Nachwuchs. Die __ Ringelnatter haben wir nun schon einige Tage nicht mehr gesehen, es wäre schön wenn sie auch Nachwuchs bekommen würde. (Dann nimmt die Zahl der Kröten automatisch ab, hoffentlich nicht auch die der Fische.)

@Annett

Unsere Ecke ist gut, wo immer auch 044.. ist, 035 ist doch weit weit weg.


Ein Problem habe ich auch schon, welches ich noch vor dem Winter lösen muß, nur da gibt es wohl kein Geheimrezept. Seit ich die eine Seite vom Teich umgebaut habe nimmt das Wasser so ca 10 cm in 2-3Tagen ab. Falten mit Kapilaren kann ich schon so gut wie ausschließen, bleibt also nur ein Loch in der Folie. Naja auch das werde ich noch finden, notfalls muß eine neue Folie rein, nur gut das unser Teich nicht so groß ist wie der von vielen anderen hier im Forum.

MFG RENE


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo René,

also wenn ich so auf die Mitgliederkarte schaue, dann bist Du sehr wohl "aus unserer Ecke".  
044** liegt übrigens direkt am Flughafen Leipzig/Halle. Und in "Schwarze Pumpe"  hab ich auch noch Verwandtschaft mit Koiteich.  

Das Loch im Teich, sofern vorhanden (Schläuche und vielleicht vorhandener Bachlauf schon auf Dichtigkeit kontrolliert?), läßt sich vielleicht mit einer dieser Methoden aufspüren und dann je nach Folienart flicken.
Thema1
Thema2
Thema3
Vielleicht ist was passendes für Dich dabei?


----------



## Rene123 (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo

Super ich habs gewußt doch was aus der Keksdose.
Die Sache mit der Milch, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.

Muß ich die Goldfische dazu rausnehmen? Wenn ja, weil sie die Milch nicht vertragen oder weil sie das Ergebnis verfälschen?

MFG RENE 

PS. Halle - Leipzig hab ich schon mal gehört  aber bis Cottbus ist schon noch ein Stück.


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo René,

lass die Racker mal drinnen. Macht denen doch etwas Streß... fangen, umsetzen, nochmal fangen, nochmal umsetzen.
Ich würde das Wasser vorerst nur sinken lassen, bis es aufhört. Sollten dann nur noch 20cm Wasser drinn sein, ist das natürlich nicht mehr so toll für die Fische. Wenn sowas absehbar wird, doch besser vorsichtig rausholen. 
Wenn der Verlust aufhört mal vorsichtig an der Wasseroberfläche suchen, ob Du nicht schon mit bloßem Auge fündig wirst.
Die Milchmethode geht auch mit Mehl o.ä. Die Fische können das Ergebnis natürlich durch ihr aufwirbeln und herumschwimmen verfälschen. Vielleicht mal abends mit Taschenlampe und Milch bewaffnet probieren? Dann schwimmen die eigentlich nicht mehr so aktiv umher.


----------



## Rene123 (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo

Ich danke dir für den super Tip.

Ich hoffe das ich den Schaden finde. Drückt mir die Daumen. Die Folie auswechseln ist ja, trotz der ehr geringen Größe, eine zeitraubende Sache.

MFG  Rene


----------



## redsea (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo Charly, 
ein richtiges Kleinod hast du dir da geschaffen. Größe ist nicht immer entscheidend. Hast Du auch einen Springbrunnen oder Wasserspeier geplant?
Gruß
Der Franke


----------



## Hubabuba (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo

Ja, ich bin auch neu hier.
Bin hier auf der Suche nach Verbesserungen im Teich und das gesamte Innenleben ( Fische und Pflanzen )
Bilder werde ich mal nachreichen, aber zur Zeit habe ich Probleme mit meinen Goldfischen. Pro Tag einen toten Fisch und das seid gut einer Woche.

Wird man hier im Forum benachrichtigt, 
wenn es Antworten auf einen Beitrag gibt ? ( Falls ja, was muß man tun ? )

Gruß
Hubabuba


----------



## Thorsten (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hi Hubabuba??

herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Wenn Du dich vorstellen möchtest, machst Du am besten einen eigenen Thread auf mit allem was dazugehört, Bilder - Teichdaten etc. sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich. 



Zum Thema benachrichtgen:

*1.*
Gehe zu deinen Einstellungen (Benutzerprofil)
*2.*
Setze einen Hacken bei "Themen abonieren" - Speichern, dann wirst Du per E-Mail benachrichtigt sobald eine Antwort geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Rene123 (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hallo

@ Anett

Das Loch habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Werde das nächste, hoffentlich schöne, Wochenende noch mal nutzen das Ufer genaustens zu kontrollieren, evtl. ist ja doch was falsch umgeschlagen (hab ich schon mal gemacht  ). 

@redsea
Falls du mich meinst! Ich hatte mal so eine Wasserspielerei aus Bambus und auch eine Wassermühle (alles Marke Eigenbau).
Mir schwirrt da auch wieder was im Kopf rum, aber das ist noch nicht spruchreif.

MFG RENE


----------



## Hubabuba (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Hallo  ich bin neu hier.*

Hi, 
Danke Thorsten !

Na dann tu ich das mal...aber im Moment bin ich noch zu sehr mit meinen kranken Fischen beschäftigt.

Gruß
Rolf


----------

